

Nginx.conf 2014 - jdorfman
http://nginx.com/nginxconf

======
murtza
I maintain a list of upcoming developer conferences in this GitHub repo:

[https://github.com/MurtzaM/Developer-
Conferences](https://github.com/MurtzaM/Developer-Conferences)

I currently track conference name, website, hashtag, and city. I am also
considering adding a list of sponsors for each conference.

What other data would be useful or interesting?

